# Conoten Creek WOW



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW 91 looks and nobody comments on their knowledge of the creek WOW


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

okay.......where is the creek?


----------



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

Contten is the outlet for Leesville and Atwood lake it eventually goes into the Tusc


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Most of the creek is on private land. Access below Leesville and Atwood dams but get there early because of crowds especially at Atwood. Not much fishing done below Leesville. Both areas require considerable walking and it can be somewhat challenging to get to the creek itself. We used to canoe it but because of several floods in the past few years the creek is so full of downed trees one will spend most of the time getting over and around the logs jambs. Most of the creek has high muddy banks. Not a relaxing day of fishing if you try the canoe thing. Again most of the area is private land so you need permission.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ROAMER said:


> WOW 91 looks and nobody comments on their knowledge of the creek WOW


You've got a total of 10-posts on this fishing forum. 80% of them are asking or commenting about a creek or stream.
You might want to check some of these out yourself.
Folks aren't afraid of sharing on this site. Maybe they don't know, or they're not interested.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have some knowledge of that area, the creek that was dammed up to create Leesville lake is called McGuire creek or McGuires run, Atwood is on the Conotton Creek. If you are interested in fishing and having any success your best bet is to Park in the lot above the Atwood spillway and walk down to where McGuires run dumps into the Conotton. Most people refer to it as the fork, this time of year on into March most of the people fishing there are after Pike. Now saugeye can be found between the Atwood spillway gates and the fork, but they are a hit or miss species they are either in there or they aren't. I know in the past few years I have seen less and less people fishing down there as there are far better places to spend your time if you are seriously after fish. Now it's not a complete dud there are times when you can catch Crappies and bass and catfish down there. I only ever fished below Leesville once and it was kinda difficult so I never went back. Atwood provides a little easier access. One overlooked thing about the stretch from the Atwood spillway down to the forks is the frogs during the summer. It is one of my favorite spots to gig frogs, I never have to wade more than halfway before I get my 10. From the spillway to the forks it isn't really that far it takes me about 10 minutes or less to get from my truck to the forks. If you're gonna fish for pike I usually fish a creek chub under a slip bobber. For the saugeyes I cast a 1/16th oz jig and twister tail or use a #11 or #12 Husky jerk. Stay up around the outflow for the saugeyes, sometimes you can find pike up there too. Good Luck I hope this helps.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The best way to find out is to put in some time. If somebody on here catches a bunch of fish out of there, chances are they aren't going to share a lot of info on a small creek that doesn't get much pressure.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm planning on making it down to the spillway this Saturday afternoon gonna fish till dark. Anyone feel like meeting up Just come on down I'm in a 97' Black Dodge Ram.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

might want to watch the stream levels. i dont know how all this snow melt and coming rain will affect that portion of the streams. I just checked the levels at Bolivar dam and some roads are already about to be flooded upstream. current pool now is 904.36 and the outflow is 638.64. typical fishing conditions are around 897-898 and outflow 524 ish. be careful.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

WOW 91 looks and nobody comments on their knowledge of the creek WOW 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=165386#ixzz1EF1wum3L

never herd of it


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Maybe if you would have started this thread in the correct part of the state it would have had a better/ more timely response. (Northeast)


----------



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

Muskarp, I would agree with your opinion geographically,although iif you look at the Northeast forum only '2' out of 40 threads mention anything that you might feel are are NE and I might feel are SE Atwood ,Bolivar.Possibly folks refer to direction of stream drainage as to the forum location as I do vs geographicaly as it seems you do.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I look at the sections pretty much the same way the DNR divides the state into districts, and Atwood is in District 3 which is North East Ohio, drainage and flow direction has nothing to do with it. 

I think enough effort and information has been wasted on this subject probably wouldn't hurt to locked this and the other Conotten creek threads before people start flinging insults. The OP obviously isn't interested in legitimately learning about the area in question and has proven that the info already given certainly isn't deserved. I wouldn't count on getting responses to any other threads, guys tend to remember when info is unappreciated.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Let me get this straight,you come on here & ask a question about a creek.You start another thread on the same topic.You get some knowledgeable imput,ignore it or not respond to it & now want to debate what section the location is in by the direction of water flow? Sounds like somebody is:T


----------

